# Labs wacky



## castledreams (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok hopefully someone can shed some light on my labs. I have been on 120mg of Armour thyroid for 2 years now without any problems. My TSH level was 0.64 in September and all of my T's were on the high normal. Well about 3 months ago I began to have BAD heart palpitations that would take my breath away. Very anxious and emotional, mood swings are horrible. Hair is falling out in wads and my exzema is back. I finally got in to see my Endo and new labs were drawn. Here is the current labs with ranges. Keep in mind I have never had a problem with my T's before just my TSH. I do have Hashimoto's.

Free T4 0.7 (0.7-1.9)
TSH 0.98 (0.35-5.0)
FT3 4.70 (1.71-3.71)
SHBG 30.6 (34-148)
Total Testoserone 27 (14-53)
Free Testosterone 4.8 (1.1-9.2)

The internet is very scary with all of its "suggestions" LOL. Any help would be appreciative.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

castledreams said:


> Ok hopefully someone can shed some light on my labs. I have been on 120mg of Armour thyroid for 2 years now without any problems. My TSH level was 0.64 in September and all of my T's were on the high normal. Well about 3 months ago I began to have BAD heart palpitations that would take my breath away. Very anxious and emotional, mood swings are horrible. Hair is falling out in wads and my exzema is back. I finally got in to see my Endo and new labs were drawn. Here is the current labs with ranges. Keep in mind I have never had a problem with my T's before just my TSH. I do have Hashimoto's.
> 
> Free T4 0.7 (0.7-1.9)
> TSH 0.98 (0.35-5.0)
> ...


What time did you take your Armour and what time did you have your labs drawn? This is important as T3 peaks in 4 hours and gives a false guideline for titration of your dose.

Liothyronine (T3)
is almost totally absorbed, 95 percent in 4 hours.
http://www.frx.com/pi/armourthyroid_pi.pdf

I always take my Armour after my labs. Always.


----------



## castledreams (Jun 13, 2011)

I took my meds before I went to my appointment like always. That was probably 3 hours before they drew my labs. The T3's don't build up in your system over time? I thought I had accidentally over medicated myself one day a couple of months ago but I would have figured it would have worked its way out by now.


----------

